# Hard body lures for snapper



## ywork (Dec 22, 2008)

After a long paddle this weekend and a chat to a few fellow anglers out on the water, I have seen that quite a few hard body lures are being used for snapper. Now this was very surprising as, I was only aware that snapper liked bait and SP lures, well you learn all the time, this seems like a good option to try locating the snapper by covering a large area first with hard body lures then try the plastic?
Can anyone give me advice as to what make, type, colour and depth range of lures work well for snapper in Moreton bay area?
Cheers 
WB


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

In my local area, I've caught a few pinkies (35-46cm) on a little red and white mag minnow lure:









I know some of the QLD boys use the big predatek viper lures trolled very slowly for some great results with the big reds.


----------



## Kalgrm (Nov 15, 2008)

Funny you should mention it ...  I got a new PB this morning on a HB trolled from the yak (as seen in this thread).

I put my thoughts on the topic into the thread about "Fish of the Month - Snapper" when it came up last month. It may help to browse through that for more information.

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Great Thread!

Thanx Kalgrm. There's also some excellent tips for snapper on lures here Snapper on Hardbodies 1.01. All priceless information, and increased my catch rate by 100%!!!!!


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

I recently hooked a little squire on my SX48, first time thats ever happened! I was in only 1.8m of water, didnt manage to get the fish on board as it spat the lure, but from what i could see it would have just been on legal perhaps.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

When using HB's, and the fish are throwing the hooks try changing the trebles to single hooks. Less of a chance they can throw the hook/'s.
I'm still surprised at the amount of people who are shocked at that I can catch snapper on HB's. If you can catch them with live baits and soft plastics why not HB's is it really that surprising :shock: As long as you have a lure that can get down to the strike zone your in with a chance  The best colours to date for me are the ones in the blue colour range and the red head (white body red head)


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

Around Wello Pt the predatek in blue with orange belly works well for me as does the berkley minnows, some days brown, others purple. Colour is omportant from my observations. What does work today might get nothing tomorrow. If I get no action for 20 min, I change colour at the very least, or try a different type of lure.


----------



## drawicki (Jun 15, 2008)

over septemeber october last year i had a lot of success on small but legal pinkies (and one larger fish of 50cm) on an owner cultive ripn minnow around elwood. would troll the shallow reefs there (less than 10 foot of water) and would pick up heaps of linkies as well as salmon and snook. this lure outfished anything else we put out.


----------



## drawicki (Jun 15, 2008)

forgott to add it was the rip n minnow 70, it dives to about 5 foot where as the others are shallower divers.


----------

